# Party Soundtrack



## SQWIB (Oct 14, 2008)

Does anyone have a decent Halloween Party Music list.

This is a few I have

Dead Mans Party
Monster Mash
Freddy Vers. techno
Nightmare before Christmas
Halloween "Aqua"
Love potion #9
You put a spell on me (Various artist's)
Purple People eater
Witch doctor
The vampire song Bloodletting
Devil in disguise (Various artist's)
Devil Inside
Devil went down to Georgia

I have a bit more but these are off the top of my head.


----------



## aowright (Oct 10, 2008)

Here's what I've accumulated over the years...

*Theme Songs*

* Addams Family Theme Song
* Beetlejuice Theme Song
* Casper The Friendly Ghost Theme Song
* Ghostbusters Theme Song
* Halloween Theme Song
* The Munsters Theme Song
* The Nightmare Before Christmas - This Is Halloween
* Rocky Horror Picture Show - Time Warp
* Scooby Doo Theme Song
* Tales From the Crypt Theme Song

*The Rest*

* AC/DC - Boogie Man
* AC/DC - Evil Walks
* AC/DC - Hell Ain't a Bad Place to Be
* AC/DC - Hells Bells
* AC/DC - Night Prowler
* Alice Cooper - Feed My Frankenstein
* Alice Cooper - Poison
* Alice Cooper - The Man Behind the Mask
* Alice Cooper - Welcome To My Nightmare
* Andrew Gold - Witches Witches Witches
* Atlanta Rhythm Section - Spooky
* Bobby Pickett - Monster Mash
* Bow Wow Wow - I Want Candy
* Carlos Santana - Black Magic Woman
* Charlie Daniels Band - The Devil Went Down to Georgia
* Charlie Daniels Band - The Legend of Wooley Swamp
* Chopin - Funeral March
* Crash Test Dummies - Peter Pumpkinhead
* Cream - Strange Brew
* Creedence Clearwater Revival - Bad Moon Rising
* Creedence Clearwater Revival - I Put a Spell on You
* Dave Matthews Band - Halloween
* Donovan - Season of the Witch
* The Doors - People Are Strange
* The Drifters - Love Potion Number 9
* Eagles - Witchy Woman
* Edgar Winter Group - Frankenstein
* Edwyn Collins - A Girl Like You
* Eels - My Beloved Monster
* Gene Simmons - Haunted House
* INXS - Devil Inside
* Joe Satriani - Driving at Night
* KC And The Sunshine Band - I'm Your Boogie Man
* Leon Redbone - The Witch Queen of New Orleans
* Men At Work - Who Can It Be Now
* Michael Jackson - Thriller
* Mitch Ryder - Devil With a Blue Dress On
* Oingo Boingo - Dead Man's Party
* Oingo Boingo - Weird Science
* Ozzy Osborne - Bark At The Moon
* Ozzy Osbourne - Mr. Crowley
* Ozzy Osborne - Zombie Stomp
* The Ramones - Pet Cemetary
* Ray Stevens - Sittin' Up With The Dead
* Reverend Horton Heat - The Halloween Dance
* The Rolling Stones - Sympathy for the Devil
* Rockwell - Somebodys Watching Me
* Ross Bagdaserian, Jr. - Witch Doctor
* Sam the Sham - Little Red Riding Hood
* Sam the Sham - Wooly Bully
* Sheb Wooley - One-Eyed One-Horned Flying Purple People Eater
* The Specials - Ghost Town
* Type O Negative - Black No. 1
* Squirrel Nut Zippers - Hell
* Steppenwolf - Magic Carpet Ride
* Stevie Wonder - Superstition
* Van Halen - Runnin' With the Devil
* Van Morrison - Saint James Infirmary
* Warren Zevon - Werewolves Of London
* Wilson Pickett - In The Midnight Hour


----------



## pixiescandles (Oct 18, 2007)

2 must haves on my song list

Rob Zombie : Burn through the witches (Dragula) (my FAV!!!)

Cliff Richards: Devil Women


----------



## SQWIB (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks

keep'em coming


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Dang aowright! Now that's a list! I think a copy and paste are in order for that list......
~Copy~
~New file on compute....complete list of Halloween Songs~
~Paste~
Now going to my music program to download all of those.............Thanks!!!


----------

